# Styrofoam Coating



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

Anybody have a good formula for coating styrofoam sheets with a hard coat that is paintable? I've been to all the industrial sites...plastic, resin, bedliner, etc.($1/square foot, or more!)... I just want to put a 'shell' on my tombstones and mausoleum to protect them during set-up, takedown and storage. Thanks!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Check out this thread:
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=21373

You may also want to consider Liquid Nails to coat your project. A pro haunter, Eric from Haunted Overload, uses it and seems to have good results!

Also, I'm not sure, but if you use a heat gun and slightly melt the foam, that may give it a harder surface (though the fumes are EXTREMELY hazardous!)
:jol:.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

This epoxy is nice
http://www.jgreer.com/


----------



## pwalstead (May 5, 2010)

Just went to Hauntcon last week and saw a demonstration on doing this. Heat with a heat gun to harden surface and coat with something called Sculpt-R-Coat. Saw some impresive results doing this.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I use foundation coating, I believe Tuff2 is the brand. Two coats will give you a rather hard shell, it's sandable and paintable. I love the stuff!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

I have used Rosco FoamCoat with great results. I used tint to color it before applying and didn't even have to paint it once I was done. I've used it for tombstones as well as boarded windows.


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

*how about this for foam coating*

http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/product.php?productid=16149 found this on garageofevil site, definitely cheap and sounds good!


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/goe-labs-reference-recipes ...here's the actual page I found it on


----------



## MoldyCoffin (May 5, 2010)

*Many Thanks!*

A big TY to all the haunters who have replied! 
I saw the Foam Coat at the Nat'l HC...(its much cheaper online!) ...which got me thinkin' about coating the two 'fool-sized' mausoleums that I'm making for this year's haunt. Since that covers roughly 700 sq. ft. of surface, I've been searching for a CHEAP clear coating to create a "Made-of-Marble" look.
I'll definitely try a couple of your suggestions!
Last resort, I'll fall back to to the coating I used for my statuary:
Water-based Latex Driveway Sealer. 5 gal.= $30. It leaves a hard, rough shell, brushes on, and takes grey spray paint when dry. (It does smell like tar for a while!)


----------



## Booster (May 8, 2010)

*Sculpt or Coat!!!*

Agree with pwalstead. I was at Hauntcon and this stuff was the talk!! Used for years in the theater industry and literally has hundreds of uses and applications. Pretty incredible stuff, just being discovered by the haunt industry. Non toxic, easy to apply, mix with just about anything (including moss, dirt, paint...). You can paint it, seal it, apply make up - extremely versatile product. I picked up a free sample and it's really amazing stuff. Gonna order a "tub" of it. Best of all......it's CHEAP!!

Also in the class, the use of a heat gun was demo'd as mentioned - plan to pick one up as it really does create awesome effects on the styrofoam and hardens it nicely at the same time. Used with the sculpt or coat, you create a very awesome prop that will last for years, even if used outdoors!

Can you tell I was impressed with this stuff??!! Especially since I'm a brand new member and this is my very first post! 9 more to go.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Booster said:


> Can you tell I was impressed with this stuff??!! Especially since I'm a brand new member and this is my very first post! 9 more to go.


I take it we should be "skerrid" that you're trying to get into chat?


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone ever try a clear polyuerathane coating over the finished tombstone? Its always worked well on my wood projects.


----------



## Brood11384 (Feb 16, 2011)

Who makes or where can I buy/ find info on this Sculpt-R-Coat?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Brood11384 said:


> Who makes or where can I buy/ find info on this Sculpt-R-Coat?


Click the picture.


----------

